# Turner Motorsport 335i coupe pictures



## Seneca (Feb 13, 2003)

I originally posted these to the E92 forum, but thought you guys might like to see them too. Most of the action shots were taken with a Nikon D200 and Nikon 300mm f4 lens. Stills were taken with a Tamron 28-75mm f2.8 and a Tokina 12-24 f4:

http://haueter.smugmug.com/gallery/3764536#216686996


----------



## SoCaLE39 (Nov 19, 2004)

Very nice!


----------



## jcatral14 (Aug 4, 2003)

Great pics :thumbup:
Where were they taken? What mods were done to the car?


----------



## JBss (Feb 19, 2007)

VERY nice pictures.

I like this one especially. I would love to drive there.


----------

